# About Nikon D4 for Travel Photography



## calseypercy (Feb 9, 2012)

when I heard Nikon will launch the newest camera NIKON D4, I want to buy it after reading a few feature enhancements. I want to know your opinion about this camera for travelling photography? thanks for attention


----------



## cbrown222 (Feb 9, 2012)

I'd go with the D800 instead. It's a lot smaller and lighter and has better resolution. It probably won't have as good of high ISO performance, but for travel photography you probably wont need that. The D800 is also $3,000 less


----------



## MReid (Feb 9, 2012)

what feature enhancements caught your eye....there may be much less expensive smaller alternatives


----------



## Balmiesgirl (Feb 10, 2012)

Shooting a d3 i find its hard to blend in with such a large body.. ( the camera   ) but I love the intuitive controls and gorgeous photos so I usually end up using it anyway 90 % of the time. (as a willowy 5'11" lady I stand out anyway so I may as well just use the camera I want. ) On long hikes it can get heavy (5 lbs between the body & lens) but its worth it


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 10, 2012)

I travel with the D700 and a couple of lenses.
It does get heavy and that's quite a bit lighter than the D4.
I gives me all the quality I want but you may have different requirements.

A lot of my travel stuff is on my website. lewlortonphoto.com

Lew


----------



## BlairWright (Feb 10, 2012)

I travel quite a bit with my D3S and have a D4 and D800 on order. I will be traveling with the D800, the D3S (and D4) make you a theft target, the body is too large to conceal and it stilcks out like it's painted bright pink. The larger body is also quite heavy so carrying around that body with the 14-24, 24-70, and 70-200 can be quite painful after a few days. Don't get me wrong, the pro bodies are awesome but I'm not lgoing to be lugging mine around the globe anymore.


----------

